# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  اجرای برنامه های دات نت در لینوکس

## Sundown

با سلام
چند وقت پیش یک نرم افزار بسیار کوچیک توی ویندوز و با یکی از زبان های دات نت نوشتم
وقتی تونستم توی لینوکس هم توسط مونو اون رو اجرا کنم بسیار خوشحال شدم :لبخند گشاده!: 
اما وقتی خواستم برنامه های دیگه ای رو که توی دات نت نوشته بودم رو هم توی لینوکس اجرا کنم متوجه شدم امکان برقراری ارتباط با بانک اکسس در لینوکس وجود نداره :ناراحت:  کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه که چطور میشه یک برنامه رو که توی ویندوز نوشتیم و برنامه به یک بانک مثلا در درایو C وصل میشه رو توی لینوکس و به وسیله مونو اجرا کرد

ممنون

----------


## anubis_ir

از بانك‌هاي اطلاعاتي كراس پلتفرم استفاده كنيد.
اگر از اكسس استفاده كرديد احتمالا يك بانك اطلاعاتي با مقياس كم داريد. آن‌را با sqlite جايگزين كنيد.
برنامه نويسي چند لايه كه مي‌گن همين‌جاها به كمك مي‌ياد.
اگر از اس كيوال سرور استفاده كرديد، اگر لايه‌ها درست تعريف شدند، سريع مي‌تونيد به MySQL مهاجرت كنيد كه تحت لينوكس هم وجود داره.

----------


## zoofa

> با سلام
> چند وقت پیش یک نرم افزار بسیار کوچیک توی ویندوز و با یکی از زبان های دات نت نوشتم
> وقتی تونستم توی لینوکس هم توسط مونو اون رو اجرا کنم بسیار خوشحال شدم
> اما وقتی خواستم برنامه های دیگه ای رو که توی دات نت نوشته بودم رو هم توی لینوکس اجرا کنم متوجه شدم امکان برقراری ارتباط با بانک اکسس در لینوکس وجود نداره کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه که چطور میشه یک برنامه رو که توی ویندوز نوشتیم و برنامه به یک بانک مثلا در درایو C وصل میشه رو توی لینوکس و به وسیله مونو اجرا کرد
> 
> ممنون


سلام دوست عزيز
ميشه بگيد برنامه اي كه اجرا كرديد تحت كدام فريم ورك بود؟
روي كدام نسخه از لينوكس نصب كرديد؟
آيا نرم افزار مونو بر روي لينوكس نصب است يا بايد نصب كرد؟

اگر راهنمايي كنيد ممنون مي شم

----------


## Sundown

> سلام دوست عزيز
> ميشه بگيد برنامه اي كه اجرا كرديد تحت كدام فريم ورك بود؟
> روي كدام نسخه از لينوكس نصب كرديد؟
> آيا نرم افزار مونو بر روي لينوكس نصب است يا بايد نصب كرد؟


تحت دات نت 2.0
توی لینوکس سوزه 10.3 که من دارم و به صورت پیش فرض نصب میشه
مراحل اجرا :
توی Terminal بنویسید :

mono MyApp.exe
]

----------


## حامد مصافی

> ...متوجه شدم امکان برقراری ارتباط با بانک اکسس در لینوکس وجود نداره


این امکان نه تنها در مونو بلکه در سایر محیط های توسعه تحت لینوکس وجود دارد.
برای برقراری ارتباط با اکسس برنامه شما نیاز به یک راه انداز odbc دارد. فضای اسمی system.data.odbc این امکان را به برنامه شما می دهد تا با access ارتباط برقرار کنید. ضمن اینکه کلاس های ثانویه ای برای مونو در رابطه با unixODBC برای استفاده از MDB Tools موجودند.






> کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه که چطور میشه یک برنامه رو که توی ویندوز نوشتیم و برنامه به یک بانک مثلا در درایو C وصل میشه رو توی لینوکس و به وسیله مونو اجرا کرد


چیزی به نام درایو C در لینوکس وجود ندارد. لذا اگر نرم افزاری در آدرس دهی از شیوه مطلق استفاده کرده باشد با پیغام path not fount مواجه خواهد شد.

----------

